# ice fishing at night?



## deerslayer15 (Nov 27, 2005)

is it any good if i go out tonight after dark will i catch anything? also from you more experienced guys what is the (best) time to be out?


----------



## bigsid (Jan 13, 2003)

In my experience, night time has been *the* time to go after crappies. I haven't targeted them, but I hear the 'eyes bite well after dark as well.

After dark for specks, I like to jig a demon glow with a minnow and have a deadstick with a small swedish pimple and minnow. It works wonders on Reeds Lake starting at dusk and lasts longer than I stay out anymore! Hope this helps.


----------



## vw4lifemi (Jan 11, 2010)

Do you use a lantern for light ? Any under ice lights ? Thanks


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

I use a lattern for light and nothing else. They have pretty good night vision. I usually use the tear drops with the spinner blades on them, that way when the minnow moves it'll flash and help bring fish in. Sometimes speck's will hit just under the ice all the way to the bottom, just depends on the night.


----------



## mich-again (Dec 22, 2009)

I've also been thinking about starting to fish at night. I've caught a couple specks late in the day (still daylight) on Muskegon Lake with teardrop and waxworm. I've never fished with minnows. I've heard they can suspend anywhere in the water column... but what's the overall depth usually?


----------



## FishMichv2 (Oct 18, 2004)

speck fishing has been great for me the last couple nights. i even stopped using two rods because i couldnt keep up with em. ive been throwing a lot of 5-8 inchers back but been getting enough in the 9-12 inch range to make it worthwhile. the last couple of times ive went out ive come in around 9 and they were still goin strong. i use a lantern and i also shine a light directly into the hole, not sure if it helps but the fishin has been too good to stop and find out. as others said, glowing jigs with minnows work well, ive been getting some good ones on waxies after i run out of minnows too. find a deep spot adjacent to some cover and search the water column until you find them. 2 nights ago they were about 16 feet down in 25 feet of water, tonight they were about 4 feet off the bottom in the same spot.


----------



## mich-again (Dec 22, 2009)

FishMichv2 said:


> speck fishing has been great for me the last couple nights. i even stopped using two rods because i couldnt keep up with em. ive been throwing a lot of 5-8 inchers back but been getting enough in the 9-12 inch range to make it worthwhile. the last couple of times ive went out ive come in around 9 and they were still goin strong. i use a lantern and i also shine a light directly into the hole, not sure if it helps but the fishin has been too good to stop and find out. as others said, glowing jigs with minnows work well, ive been getting some good ones on waxies after i run out of minnows too. find a deep spot adjacent to some cover and search the water column until you find them. 2 nights ago they were about 16 feet down in 25 feet of water, tonight they were about 4 feet off the bottom in the same spot.


FishMish (and others) - thanks for posting your experience... I'll probably try this on a couple nights this upcoming week. Maybe I can get a walleye too!

I wonder how much the speck minnows cost. How long do they last? Or, how many specks can you catch on a dozen minnows? There's a thread on this subject, but not many people have posted, and they're talking about shiners too. I guess I'll find out when I go to the bait shop on my way to the lake... I can't justify paying more than a couple bucks for bait. Oh, and I guess I'll need a minnow bucket too... I hope the water doesn't freeze too fast in that little bucket. I've kept small perch in a bucket for tip-ups, and the water seems to freeze pretty quickly. I guess you just change it every so often? Maybe the lantern helps with that... geez... so much stuff to get!


----------



## FishMichv2 (Oct 18, 2004)

mich-again said:


> FishMish (and others) - thanks for posting your experience... I'll probably try this on a couple nights this upcoming week. Maybe I can get a walleye too!
> 
> I wonder how much the speck minnows cost. How long do they last? Or, how many specks can you catch on a dozen minnows? There's a thread on this subject, but not many people have posted, and they're talking about shiners too. I guess I'll find out when I go to the bait shop on my way to the lake... I can't justify paying more than a couple bucks for bait. Oh, and I guess I'll need a minnow bucket too... I hope the water doesn't freeze too fast in that little bucket. I've kept small perch in a bucket for tip-ups, and the water seems to freeze pretty quickly. I guess you just change it every so often? Maybe the lantern helps with that... geez... so much stuff to get!


minnows are usually around 1.50-1.75 a dozen and they can last quite a while during the winter. i usually buy a few dozen at a time and keep them in a small aquarium i have in my garage. when the water is cold you wont need a filter or anything, maybe just a small bubbler but i dont even bother with that until it warms up. as far as how many minnows to buy, a dozen wont get you far if the action is good. id say get 2 dozen or 1 dozen and some waxworms for backup.


----------



## fathom this (Feb 10, 2008)

I put my minnows in a small aquarium until I go the next time. Remember to get the water temp in the aquarium as close to the water temp in the minnow bucket or they will experience shock and die. I also use a small cooler for my minnows when I am on the ice. This keeps the water from freezing as fast as a non insulated minnow bucket. Add a bubler and you have the best system to be had.


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

One dozen minnows might only catch a few fish. Generally I only catch them when the minnow is alive. Sometimes they hit it and kill the minnow but they won't come back until another live minnow is there.


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e (Feb 3, 2005)

Night Time fishing will depend on 1) Lake you are choosing 2) species you plan to target 3) time of night 4) depths planned to fish and 5) time of year will determine a lot as well. . 
just keep trying it. . .


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

Night fishing what I enjoy the most less people. About water depth depends on the lake electroincs will help.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jacktownhooker (Apr 7, 2007)

THEY ONLY COME OUT AT NIGHT !!!

GOT 24 TONIGHT ....gills -crappie- catfish !

i didnt know people caught fish in daylight


----------



## percheye hunter (Jun 8, 2006)

I also prefer night fishing. I fish for walleye and have my best luck after dark. I fish al the way until midnight and I havent gotten skunked yet night fishing, probaly gone a dozen times already this year. you get a chance to get fish in shallower water, last week I was picking up walleye in 4 foot of water but I had to wait until 8 30ish before they really started to move in.I never understood why everyone packs up when the sun starts going down.


----------



## gooseboy (Jul 11, 2008)

percheye hunter said:


> I also prefer night fishing. I fish for walleye and have my best luck after dark. I fish al the way until midnight and I havent gotten skunked yet night fishing, probaly gone a dozen times already this year. you get a chance to get fish in shallower water, last week I was picking up walleye in 4 foot of water but I had to wait until 8 30ish before they really started to move in.I never understood why everyone packs up when the sun starts going down.


 
yeah, i agree, dark every one leaves....pulled some all nighters and have done very well, 10pm-1am....


----------

